# Oh, Woe Is Us .. New Pics ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's been a rough few days around here dear members. Here's some pics from today that include Olympia and Baker's new babies, Louie Louie the new adoptee, Licorice with a very big eye problem, and OT, but one of the three abandoned rabbits from the duck pond park.

For the past couple of days it seems that everywhere I go or turn that there is something dead or hurt or in need of assistance .. sorry to be whining  

http://www.rims.net/2008Jan28

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry, Terry!!

Don't think you are whining at all!

How in the world, with ALL YOU DO, would anyone expect that everything would always be sunshine and roses!

We know how MUCH you do and few could do as well. 

Rescuers and rehabbers are SUCH SPECIAL PEOPLE! 

I DO hope Licorice's eye will be OK!!

AND, with the weather the way its been, I don't blame you for feeling "down!"

DOING MY BEST TO SEND LOVE, HEALING THOUGHTS, HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO ALL...

Might be a good time to take a "quick" break...have a hot cup of tea or coffee or..., put your feet up and just relax and re-group...

I know you will keep us updated!

Love

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Licorice has some severe conjunctivitis that better get taken care of. There's a lot of underlying inflammation. Better hit with Metronidazole and probably Doxycycline. Get some antibiotic ophthalmic ointment on that eye, too.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wouldn't you like to know who dumped those rabbits so you can say...SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE!  It just disgusts me how irresponsible some pet owners insist on being. I'm sorry you're having a rough time, I know there are those stretches where it seems like so many things are sick or dying, it's very disheartening. I hope things settle down, everyone feels better, and someone finds the other bunny.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Shi, Pidgey, and MJ! We're hanging in there, but I'm gettin' a bit "stretched" here .. just too much in too short a time. I'll spare you all of the road kill stories.

Pidgey .. Licorice is on meds .. BUT .. I think the problem is bigger than can be seen in that one picture. His eyes look like he is a Budapest Tumbler with infection .. very scary looking stuff. And, there is something that looks like a growth or bubble just under the cornea of the eye. I tried for better pics tonight but just couldn't manage any with only one pair of hands.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How sad to see all those sick/injured/abandoned babies. I am glad they are in your care now, all will be well for them.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for taking in all the needy rabbits, I'm so sorry you are so overwhelmed...again. The babies are all adorable.

I'm sorry to see Licorice's eye looks bad, I hope he responds to the meds soon. He is such a cutie! 

Sending a BIG hug too you!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Pidgey .. Licorice is on meds .. BUT .. I think the problem is bigger than can be seen in that one picture. His eyes look like he is a Budapest Tumbler with infection .. very scary looking stuff. And, there is something that looks like a growth or bubble just under the cornea of the eye. I tried for better pics tonight but just couldn't manage any with only one pair of hands.
> 
> Terry


Yeah, I saw it. A Gentamicin-based ophthalmic medicine would probably be better for this than a Terramycin or some kind of Neo-Poly-Bac, but you'll have to use what you've got. An antibiotic that will work inside eyes would be good. There's the beginning of such horrible swelling around the eye that it's kinda' frightening. With the beak scissoring, you have to wonder what's going on in the nasal passages, like a canker. That might cause a huge influx of inflammatory response material that could be the worse problem.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Terry,

With all that you do I doubt anyone would think you are whining. It's got to take alot out of you with all the injuries you take in... you see so much of the results of mean, negligent ex-pet owners  

Olympia and Baker's new babies are so wonderfully cute - can't help but smile looking at them  I hope Licorice gets better quickly!! I know you will keep us posted on the treatment and recovery. I'll keep the little guy in my prayers for sure.

And I'm so sorry to hear about the bunnies - though I'm glad you were able to get one of them. I just don't understand people who can just abandon animals. 

How I wish I was closer so I could be of some help to you! Since I am on the other coast I will send as many prayers and warm, comforting thoughts / hugs as possible!!!

P.S. MJ -- I love that card


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry - I'm sorry you are still so swamped - most rehabbers get some kind of break during the winter. Could Licorice's eye have been pecked?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the posts, everyone. Licorice was started on 1/4 tab of 22.7 mg Baytril twice per day and 1/8 tab of 250 mg metronidazole twice per day. I do have the Gentamicin drops and am using that too. Licorice weighs approx 260 grams which is actually a pretty good weight as s/he is very small for his/her age. I'm quite worried that Licorice has some genetic and/or development issues that are not going to bode well for a long and happy life .. hope I'm wrong about that.  

Terry

PS: I do have Doxycycline if that is a better choice than the Baytril.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It depends on what's causing the conjunctivitis which is probably going to be a wild guess on our part. There are more horrible things that cause conjunctivitis that respond to Tetracyclines than those that respond to Baytril. I suppose I'd keep a close watch and if I didn't see any reduction of symptoms within a short period, I'd switch to the Doxycycline.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> It depends on what's causing the conjunctivitis which is probably going to be a wild guess on our part. There are more horrible things that cause conjunctivitis that respond to Tetracyclines than those that respond to Baytril. I suppose I'd keep a close watch and if I didn't see any reduction of symptoms within a short period, I'd switch to the Doxycycline.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks, Pidgey. If there is no improvement pretty quickly, I'll go ahead and switch to the Doxy.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And if you've got Doxycycline with the Tylosin, that would probably even be better.

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

it sure does make you wonder if this is something the parents saw coming when they stopped feeding him doesnt it .. if it is it sure makes you think how amazing their insights and intuitions are .. good luck with him/her though, hope the out come is good


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

So sad about all those yucky things that have come up with your little family of feathered/furry friends! I will sign-off now and pray for all of them, especially for God to guide your hands with the healing of Licorice's eye. 
They all could not be in better care than yours!

Thanks so much for helping the little rabbit....s/he is the twin to my Kammie whom I've had for 10+ years. If you need help with placing rabbits, you can find info. for the House Rabbit Society at www.rabbit.org. There should be a chapter near to you. 

Sending Blessings of healing to you and yours and will look forward to better news later today! Also, PLEASE take time to care for yourself with relaxing breaks in between your 'nursing'!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> So sad about all those yucky things that have come up with your little family of feathered/furry friends! I will sign-off now and pray for all of them, especially for God to guide your hands with the healing of Licorice's eye.
> They all could not be in better care than yours!
> 
> Thanks so much for helping the little rabbit....s/he is the twin to my Kammie whom I've had for 10+ years. If you need help with placing rabbits, you can find info. for the House Rabbit Society at www.rabbit.org. There should be a chapter near to you.
> ...


Thank you Christin .. Sadly .. all the rabbit rescues here are full and aren't taking any in .. this little one will have to be my "baby". I am familiar with the House Rabbit Society, Bunny Bunch here in my area, and all the rest .. they just don't have room, homes, money, and aren't taking any. Sigh ... what's one more? Or even two .. I would be so happy and relieved to find and catch that other abandoned bunny that hasn't been seen for a few days. We already know the white one is dead.

Terry


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

thts so sad!!!


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

hope all goes well


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Hope they come out healthy


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

OH GEE!

I didn't know that one died. Did you find it dead? OMG! Was it attacked?
UGH! 
Sure pray that the other one shows up asap!

Terry, thank you sooo much for all you do for all our feathered and furry friends! Rabbits are very loving companions after they finally get the idea that we love and care for them. Some get it quicker than others.

What will you name your new little friend?
Will s/he partner up with the other rabbit?

Also still praying for Licorice....and even the other dove that flew off...I have to check that thread to see if you posted good news!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I like all your white injuried pigeons. I have a fetish with hurt pigeons. If you still have some when im done building my HUGE (lol) loft ill see about talking my dad into adopting them. If in fact you want or need to place them in a new home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> I like all your white injuried pigeons. I have a fetish with hurt pigeons. If you still have some when im done building my HUGE (lol) loft ill see about talking my dad into adopting them. If in fact you want or need to place them in a new home.


Well, consider it done, Michael .. when you get your aviary built and your Dad says OK .. you got some white birds coming from me!  

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Very COOL thank you so much . Ill make him say ok . Woot woot so excited.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> OH GEE!
> 
> I didn't know that one died. Did you find it dead? OMG! Was it attacked?
> UGH!
> ...


The little bun-bun is doing fine. Something chomped off a good piece of one ear and damaged the other. This is just a little, bitty bunny and so cute. We're doing fine here .. I really didn't need another rabbit, but I guess he (or she .. haven't really checked yet) is here. Heavy sigh .. I need another rabbit like another hole in my head .. 

Licorice is doing OK and seems to be responding to the meds .. still too early to really know. 

I don't think the dove will ever be coming back  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> ... most rehabbers get some kind of break during the winter...


I guess that one of the downsides of living in such a mild climate is that there is a longer (never-ending?) rescue "season". So glad you were able to get at least one of the dumped bunnies. I was surprised to read that rabbits are the number 3 pet, after dogs and cats. Sure hope that Licorice's eye and beak improve quickly!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Terri. Yes .. rabbits are # 3 right after dogs and cats, and a very heart breaking number of them lose their lives in shelters after being abandoned and then picked up by animal control or by being relinquished by the owners to the shelter.

This little guy with his bit off ear tip, scratched and scraped other ear, big liquid brown eyes, and tiny little bun body has stolen my heart. He won't be going anywhere, and is now my personal pet .. like I really need another one. I need to sex this little one and make arrangements for it to be fixed. I would love to find it a good home or get it into one of the rabbit rescues, but all the rescues are full to over flowing, and if there were homes available, the rescues would have already flooded them with bunnies.

Just a bit more sadness for the little throw away lives that people seem to think is OK. Just dump it at the park .. it'll be OK .. just dump it at the shelter .. somebody will adopt it .. just .. just .. just .. makes me ill some days, and today is one of those!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm sure glad that Licorice is doing a bit better!
I have such a long list now of all our Birdie Family's prayer needs and don't let a day go by without praying for each one.

Bunnies have always been a favorite pet of mine since I was 7 years old.
I found one while walking home from school...It was laying on the side of a brook where I used to go and play with those little water snakes. I've been hooked ever since and have adopted/found many.
They are very special, hence their sharing in the Blessed Easter holidays.
What a nice mommy your little bun found! Bless you!

Never say never....I'm still praying that you will have a nice surprise of your little dove finding it's way back home! AMEN!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Licorice is doing OK and seems to be responding to the meds .. still too early to really know.




Hi Terry, 


What do you think is goin on with little 'Licorice'?




> I don't think the dove will ever be coming back
> 
> Terry



I do not see any image of the Dove via the link at the beginning of the Thread.


What was the story of the Dove?


Phil
l v


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Phil!

Terry posted about the dove in Small Talk thread "A Complete Mystery to me.

Sorry...I don't know how to obtain the link to the threads.

Have a great night!


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck with all your rescues!!

It usually IS nice to catch a break from doing rescue during wintertime, but you are right, some days it seems like they all show up in our path -- dogs, cats, rabbits, etc., in the dead of winter, and what can we do? It seems like there is only 1 of us for every 10 idiots who abandons or injures an animal out there. But without YOU, none of them would still be alive. If those animals could talk, they WOULD say,"thank you for saving me."


Good luck, and I will pray for healing for the ones who are injured.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Greetings, Phil!
> 
> Terry posted about the dove in Small Talk thread "A Complete Mystery to me.
> 
> ...



Thanks Christin, 


That jogged my memory...the 'mystery escapees'...


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Phil and all .. yes .. two ringneck doves just flat disappeared out of their cage. A third one was in the cage but a complete mystery as to how the other two got out. The white escapee did return and I was able to catch it. There has been no sign of the third dove, and I don't think there will be between the cold wet weather and hawks passing through.

Little Licorice seems to be a developmentally challenged little pigeon. I don't know if this is due to the age of the parents, poor incubation, or just the luck of the draw. His feathers developed poorly/abnormally, he has a slightly scissored beak, and most recently the swollen areas around the eyes and the growth on one eye. The metronidazole, Baytril, and Gentamicin seem to be helping, so I'm hoping for a good outcome in the end.

The same parents hatched two more babies .. one is now actually larger than Licorice and the other is a bit of a runt that I have removed and am hand raising. It just couldn't compete with its larger sibling for food and was starting to get beat up a bit. I will definitely replace any future eggs from Baker and Olympia with fakes.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure hope it's not Circovirus that's messing with the immune system.

Pidgey


----------

